# What position would you like the Rockets draft next year?



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Peronaly i would like them to draft a PF which is something we need to have or a back up to Yao.(i know we have Deke but, hes up there age wise also). Dont get me wrong i like Juwon but he up there age wise. So what would you draft


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Decent PF is all we need, Juwan is getting old and Chuck is just great back-up player. BTW does anybody know what picks we have next draft, only our own??


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

A center. Deke can mentor him and we would have a young backup at the 5.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Does any one know why Patric Ewing left thme? Chuck is a great back up and does the dirty work, if only they could fix his free throws.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

PF/C combo would be nice


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> PF/C combo would be nice



Agreed... just a PF or just a C won't get it done.. you need someone with versatility who can move inside or out in order to play with Yao.

However if an absolutely sensational PG who shoots well and dishes well should be available.. I chose him first


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

A C would be nice C/PF combo would be even better.

Lets be realistic Mutumbo will retire soon, which really only leaves Yao as a C. 
We need a rookie who can play 12mins a game at C. 
Remembering we arent going to get a top pick, Im not sure where our pick is going to be but I think its going to be relatively low, so the best we might get is probably a solid role player. 

At PF we have Howard & Hayes have got that position for two more years atleast so no rush there. Maybe Novak & Battier aswell

SF & SG We have McGrady Battier Head Snyder Novak Spanoulis those not playing minutes are young so no need to worry.

PG Alston Lucas Spanoulis. I would love to get a Paul or Deron somehow but chances are thats not going to happen, considering our number. Best chance for a PG is a trade.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the best available player. position be damned.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

If Bill Walker can get his appeal to be successful, I would take him regardless of his injury.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

whos Bill walker??


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Rush said:


> whos Bill walker??


He played at North College Hill near here with OJ Mayo. He is a good player... deemed ineligible to play another year in high school. Instead he took the GED and graduated high school and enrolled with Kansas State and Bob Huggins... only to tear his ACL earlier this week.

Good kid, smart, highly athletic. That is another guy who has had a rough year, needs some sort of break.

When did he appeal? and what for?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> He played at North College Hill near here with OJ Mayo. He is a good player... deemed ineligible to play another year in high school. Instead he took the GED and graduated high school and enrolled with Kansas State and Bob Huggins... only to tear his ACL earlier this week.
> 
> Good kid, smart, highly athletic. That is another guy who has had a rough year, needs some sort of break.
> 
> When did he appeal? and what for?



wells, the nba has been insisting that Bill is ineligble for the 07 draft.

Walker had been intending to appeal his case to the Association and now even with his injury might still take that chance.

It's a bit like the case with Fitzgerald and Mike Williams.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> wells, the nba has been insisting that Bill is ineligble for the 07 draft.
> 
> Walker had been intending to appeal his case to the Association and now even with his injury might still take that chance.
> 
> It's a bit like the case with Fitzgerald and Mike Williams.


Well they said he had to be removed one year from high school correct? So does that mean from the day he got his GED?

It will be interesting to watch this to see the precident it sets for future players. There is also a kid in California who dropped out of high school and got his GED in order to play for USC (I think) what is his eligibility rights... hmmm maybe I should take this over to the draft forum?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Wouldn't it be great if we could draft Yi? Honestly, it's not just because Yao's here that there should be Yi, but I think Houston's missing a key power forward. As much as I would like Chuck to get those minutes, I don't think JVG loves him enough to give it to him. But, I don't know exactly how we could get him, right now he's placed at like the top 15 or something, anyway you think we can trade for him?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Wouldn't it be great if we could draft Yi? Honestly, it's not just because Yao's here that there should be Yi, but I think Houston's missing a key power forward. As much as I would like Chuck to get those minutes, I don't think JVG loves him enough to give it to him. But, I don't know exactly how we could get him, right now he's placed at like the top 15 or something, anyway you think we can trade for him?


Yi will be long gone before the Rockets pick. Long gone!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Well they said he had to be removed one year from high school correct? So does that mean from the day he got his GED?
> 
> It will be interesting to watch this to see the precident it sets for future players. There is also a kid in California who dropped out of high school and got his GED in order to play for USC (I think) what is his eligibility rights... hmmm maybe I should take this over to the draft forum?





thats what with all the debate about his eligibility to enter the draft..


that USC kid is Daniel Hackett i think.

yeah it might be a good idea to move it to the draft forum, there might be more experts there.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

PF/C
No Jho next year please. Chuck is okay backup but damn he is too short.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we should draft a SF. specifically, durant. someone make it happen


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Durant... would be one hell of a catch but he'll be gone before we're up.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would love to see Durant here too. But it's hard for us to do if we are still going to playoffs and make impact. 
They only way we are going to get him is maybe and only with trades. I could not imagine Durant slips to say 24th spot.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

After his incredible display against Oklahoma State, this kid will challenge Oden for no.1.

We would need to trade up.

We are likely to end drafting around 22-26.

A guy like Nick Young or Alando Tucker would be more realistic.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The rockets will be drafting sometime in the mid to late 20's. While there is alot of talent in this class there are not alot of PG's.

Houston would be wise to look at PF or best available player.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Take a chance on Sean Williams?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Nothing to despair, because look in 2004. Howard - nr 1 pick, but look at the second round pick of the Magic. Jameer Nelson. Great PG.

So, we need something like a C/PF/PG.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Nelson wasn't a 2nd round pick, he was picked by Denver. (20th pick)


----------

